# Can someone explain me what is a magnificat and vocal music differentt styles?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

It most be relgious music like motets or sacred music or if you preffer Church music ...
But what the difference between a motets and a magnficat?

Anyway i dont know what it is lithurgic chantts maybe but beside this what about the polyphony
that lay in it, than what is exactly a salve regina.

I know this is a tedious question but who can answer this simply

Than what the difference between a chanson and a madrigals if a chanson use more than one voices.
sometime.Let me guess the madrigal is a poetic chanson whit larger units?

Than someone might had Google it, but sometime it's unclear in detail so im asking you guys on TC.

p.s is a frotoles a chanson , the same thing...


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

the Magnificat is a text that is used in (some) Christian practice derived from a gospel where Mary praises God

(it starts off with:
My soul doth magnify the Lord : and my spirit hath rejoiced in God my Saviour.
For he hath regarded the lowliness of his handmaiden .... and goes on a bit)

The Magnificat was often set to music - probably many hundreds of time by composers from Dunstaple (C15th) to Tavener (C20th).

A motet is a very broad term for a text (religious or secular) that is set to music for several voices. The term is usually applied to music from medieval to Baroque times (though it can extend further in time.

Thus, a _Magnificat_ can be a type of _Motet_ if it is set to music


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Salve Regina is a text that is used in (predominantly) Roman Catholic practice that appears to have evolved in the medieaval period

it starts off with:
Hail, holy Queen, Mother of Mercy,
Hail, our life, our sweetness and our hope.
To thee do we cry,
Poor banished children of Eve ... and continues

It was often set to music, and thus .... a _Salve Regina_ can be a type of _Motet_ if it is set to music

PS - I can remember the words to both of these from my school days in the 1970s when we were expected (at my school) to memorise them (and many more) in both English and Latin. AMDG!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> PS - I can remember the words to both of these from my school days in the 1970s when we were expected (at my school) to memorise them (and many more) in both English and Latin. AMDG!


The benefits of a Jesuit education!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Headphone Hermit said:


> My soul doth magnify the Lord : and my spirit hath rejoiced in God my Saviour.
> For he hath regarded the lowliness of his handmaiden ....


Starts at Luke 1:46 in the Bible.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

So, the various parts of a mass or requiem work the same way, the Kyrie, Gloria, etc? They are the same texts? It's amazing how much variety composers apply to them.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

The ordinary of the mass is the fixed unchanging bits for most masses. The proper of the mass is the prayers that vary according to the day or the season.

Never mind composers. If you look at the Liber Usualis compiled in the late 19th century by the monks at Solesmes you'll see an enormous variety of chant adapted to the different seasons of the year.

Then there's all the divine office - all the psalms and prayers for the canonical hours.


----------

